# en catastrophe



## Spyro

Hola,
No consigo encontrar una formula adecuada para traducir al castellano esta sencilla expresión francesa. La oración entera, que es el título de un párrafo, es: "comment je suis arrivé en catastrophe jusqu'à ton pied "( le pied d'un arbre).
Gracias por sus ideas.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Mira en el diccionario :

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/catastrophe

A ver si te ayuda


----------



## Spyro

Te agradezco Tom29, ya había consultado el diccionario, pero las soluciones no me convencen.
De toda manera, gracias


----------



## GURB

Si en (bon) français on peut partir en catastrophe= _en_ _toute hâte, sans avoir rien préparé _il m'est difficile de concevoir que l'on puisse arriver en catastrophe.
Pour partir en catastrophe je dirais:_ salir de prisa y corriendo _pour arriver je ne vois pas car je ne comprends pas.


----------



## tom29

Si se puede "arriver en catastrophe", lo que se me ocurre es " llegar en malas condiciones", que piensan ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je viens de trouver une analyse très intéressante de ce conte, dans un blog personnel Les pages de la liseuse , dernier texte de la page.

Je pense qu'on devrait reprendre nos réflexions, après l'avoir lue.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Spyro

Yo creo que se puede "arriver en catastrophe", y en este caso en particular, es algo como: "llegar en un sitio sin haberlo querido, ni buscado, empujado por los acontecimietos de la vida que son, en este caso, adversos". Puede que el significado tenga un toque figurado, es literarura.
Yo he pensado en "una llegada fortuita", pero no me convence del todo.


----------



## Spyro

Très interessant Gévy..c'est le conte en question !!


----------



## GURB

Hola Spyro
Con relación a la definición que das y para reforzar el carácter casual de la llegada podrías decir:* llegar* *inopinada y fortuitamente* o algo así.
Bon dimanche


----------



## jcgo

" l'automobiliste qui s'était garé en catastrophe quelques centaines de mètres plus loin..." podría alguien decirme que traduce la expresión "garer en catastrophe " ?
 muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

"pararse o estacionarse de urgencia".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Un intento:
*El automovilista que había aparcado con toda urgencia ( de prisa y corriendo, si reparar en consideraciones ni riesgos)unos cien metros más lejos*...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Te propongo "aparcar de mala manera" si es voluntario y no por obligación.


----------



## Tina.Irun

También "aparcó como pudo"


----------



## Nosoyyo

Buenas tardes,

me encuentro alguna dificultad a la hora de traducir la locución "en catastrophe" en la siguiente frase:

_Le gouvernement autonome de Catalogne a donc imaginé en catastrophe des mesures d'urgence.

_Mi propuesta en este caso de traducción:
_
La Generalitat de Cataluña ha diseñado por lo tanto unas medidas de urgencia.

_No encuentro ninguna expresión castellana que pueda conllevar las mismas connotaciones que en francés, por lo que cuantas más propuestas mejor ;-) 
__


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este caso, *en catastrophe* significa *atropelladamente*, *precipitadamente*.



> CNRTL:
> _Agir en (catastrophe)_ ♦ _MAR._  Sous la menace d'un danger imminent, en toute hâte, en prenant des risques et donc sans garantie de réussite.


----------



## yserien

A lo loco, a lo que salga..


----------



## rolandbascou

L´idée essentielle de "en catastrophe" est le temps. Se garer en catastrophe c´est se garer au plus vite, n´importe comment. Arriver en catastrophe "llegar aprisa y corriendo".


----------



## Pinairun

rolandbascou said:


> L´idée essentielle de "en catastrophe" est le temps. Se garer en catastrophe c´est se garer au plus vite, n´importe comment. Arriver en catastrophe "llegar aprisa y corriendo".


 

Eso es, "deprisa y corriendo" le va que ni al pelo.
Saludos


----------

